# BROWNIEQUE official attendance list



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The date will be saturday 4-25. If you're coming put your name on the list. Let's all also be sure to wish Jorge a happy early bday when we get thereI'm currently coming up with a "getting older" joke just for him

1. Chris-Hillbilly SQ
2.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

My stereo sux so I can't wait to hear yours! 

1. Chris-Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Chris-Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross-Metanium


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium 
4. Jorge - doitor


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium 
4. Jorge - doitor 
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium 
4. Jorge - doitor 
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog 
6. Jason - papacueball


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium 
4. Jorge - doitor 
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog 
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium 
4. Jorge - doitor 
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog 
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny 
8. James - SublimeZ

Gonna need an address...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Everyone will get the address pm'd to them a few days beforehand.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium
4. Jorge - doitor
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny
8. James - SublimeZ
9. Jason - jowens500


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium
4. Jorge - doitor
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny
8. James - SublimeZ
9. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium
4. Jorge - doitor
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny
8. James - SublimeZ
9. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx 
11. Jose-Stuckinok


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium
4. Jorge - doitor
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny
8. James - SublimeZ
9. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx 
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium
4. Jorge - doitor
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny
8. James - SublimeZ
9. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx 
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion 
13. Andy - Ozziefudd


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium
4. Jorge - doitor
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny
8. James - SublimeZ
9. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd 
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
2. Robert - trebor
3. Ross - Metanium
4. Jorge - doitor
5.Jon- Jonnyanalog
6. Jason - papacueball
7. chi-chi - chijioke penny
8. James - SublimeZ
9. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd 
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix 
15. Danny - dmazyn


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05.Jon- Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd 
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix 
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05.Jon- Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd 
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix 
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn-GLN305


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05.Jon- Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd 
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix 
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn-GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05.Jon- Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn-GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble 
19. Joseph - Magick_Man


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon- Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn-GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man 
20. Mir - Megalomaniac


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet, we got the Austin crew making it as well


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I wanna go... Gas budget will be round $185 round trip for the 6.0 liter... No problem there -it's just getting the time off.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> I wanna go... Gas budget will be round $185 round trip for the 6.0 liter... No problem there -it's just getting the time off.


Plenty of sleep beforehand and red bull can make it a daytrip

Gas costs for me will be around $80 at current prices with my 4.8


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon- Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn-GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man 
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> 21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)


01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon- Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian-Genxx
11. Jose-Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass -Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn-GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man 
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sweet, we got the Austin crew making it as well


Yeah, our Austin group has only been around about a year but we'll have some pretty sweet setups to showoff.

Can you PM me and let me know approximately where it will be held so I can make plans to stay over night? I lived in Plano from '97 to '07 so I have many friends in DFW and want to let them know that I might be coming.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Name tags might be in order, I'm horrible with names.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> Name tags might be in order, I'm horrible with names.


I'll make them and will lay them on the table. I know my short term memory isn't very good but when something has a chance to soak in I remember it for a VERY long time

Anyone know who sells those sticky tags?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll make them and will lay them on the table. I know my short term memory isn't very good but when something has a chance to soak in I remember it for a VERY long time
> 
> Anyone know who sells those sticky tags?


We can probably get them at office max or something. I'll look around tomorrow and see if I can find them.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

this is shaping up to be another nice event!!!!!!! man, my car want be painted be this event


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Yeah, our Austin group has only been around about a year but we'll have some pretty sweet setups to showoff.
> 
> Can you PM me and let me know approximately where it will be held so I can make plans to stay over night? I lived in Plano from '97 to '07 so I have many friends in DFW and want to let them know that I might be coming.


Arlington area, off of I20 and 820


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Name tags have been acquired!

We will have plenty unless Foos has more than 100 people show up at his place. But then I think his wife would need to make more brownies. 


Are we having any givaways/vendor support this time?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

blacksaph aka roman said he would show up too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man 
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22.Roman - Blacksaphire


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - Blacksaphire 
23. Mark - azngotskills

Looks like I have the day off


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yay for Mark not working!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Yay for Mark not working!


x2. Wonder how many times the gear in his car has changed since the last meet?:laugh:


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> x2. Wonder how many times the gear in his car has changed since the last meet?:laugh:


Its all changed  And its going to change again soon

Damn been spending money to build a system I dont even have a car for yet


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Damn been spending money to build a system I dont even have a car for yet


I did that before I got my IS300. I was buying crap over the summer hoping it would fit into whatever car I got.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Its all changed  And its going to change again soon
> 
> Damn been spending money to build a system I dont even have a car for yet


You know your balls are open for busting right?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> blacksaph aka roman said he would show up too.


Thanks Jon!


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Does not appear at this time that there will be any give aways/manu support for this one. Also spoke to Mark Eldridge earlier this week and he isn't going to be able to make it. Something about sponsors and wanting to see the Nascar on the track. There will still be a couple heavy hitters as far as judges and "ears" on hand to help if needed. Should be as much fun as the last one, and looks like a great bunch of guys coming too.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> 01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
> 02. Robert - trebor
> 03. Ross - Metanium
> 04. Jorge - doitor
> ...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Foos....I want to bring something to help out. Anything you need to be brought? Like plastic cups, plates or soda?


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Damn I so wish I could be there for this. I will just have to wait till this summer. Hopefully I will have everything installed by then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Foos....I want to bring something to help out. Anything you need to be brought? Like plastic cups, plates or soda?


I'll probably have a cooler full of water. Forgot it when we had the first one in July.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mokedaddy said:


> Damn I so wish I could be there for this. I will just have to wait till this summer. Hopefully I will have everything installed by then.


You can come just to listen to all the nice systems


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

mokedaddy said:


> Damn I so wish I could be there for this. I will just have to wait till this summer. Hopefully I will have everything installed by then.


Why should you wait?? Just because your car isn't done?? I wish I had a chance to meet with others during the planning stages, I promise you that you will come away with enough good ideas that you will save big money by not making mistakes we all make. You are welcome with a car or without.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> Why should you wait?? Just because your car isn't done?? I wish I had a chance to meet with others during the planning stages, I promise you that you will come away with enough good ideas that you will save big money by not making mistakes we all make. You are welcome with a car or without.


No actually it is because I am stuck in Nebraska until the beginning of June. Once I get back I will be attending a few of these for sure, car done or not.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

mokedaddy said:


> No actually it is because I am stuck in Nebraska until the beginning of June. Once I get back I will be attending a few of these for sure, car done or not.


Awesome. It will be good to see you again Nick. I'm sure we'll do another one of these sometime this summer too.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Mini update. My wife seems to think it would be unhospitable to not have some burgers or something to go along with the brownies, so I guess we are going to try to feed this bunch too.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

foosman said:


> Mini update. My wife seems to think it would be unhospitable to not have some burgers or something to go along with the brownies, so I guess we are going to try to feed this bunch too.


Freakin sweet! Want me to bring buns or something?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll bring plates, napkins and plasticware.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

As it gets closer we can work out details, and thanks for offering ya'll.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll contribute in any way I can too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll bring chips.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll bring chips.


Poker Chips?


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Awesome. It will be good to see you again Nick. I'm sure we'll do another one of these sometime this summer too.


I sure hope so. The get togethers have always been a good time.

Im finally putting a little something together in the bucket. It should be a pretty decent system.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

mokedaddy said:


> I sure hope so. The get togethers have always been a good time.
> 
> Im finally putting a little something together in the bucket. It should be a pretty decent system.


Still rollin in the red civic?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Poker Chips?


I don't own poker chips but know you do


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Why, do ya'll feel the need for a little Texas Hold'em?? I have plenty of chips on hand.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't play poker but would be willing to take someone on with a 72oz steak. I'm sure I could get it free because I got most of the way there one time at a local place where you order steak by the pound. Could have kept going but ran out of steak. It was dads treat that night.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Still rollin in the red civic?


Um its like totally an accord. 

But yes I am still rolling it.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - Blacksaphire 
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Corrected Chris' spelling.
-------------------------------

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - BlackSapphire 
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - BlackSapphire 
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17
26. Paul - Paul1217

I'm hoping that i can get off work, shouldn't be to big of a deal. i missed the last get together and i DEFINATELY want to hear foose's new car!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I was looking through the amount of sh.. I mean stuff I have accumulated and was thinking that we could have door prizes or something. I have some Vifa tweeters I could donate. Maybe they should go to the person voted as having the worst sounding car since they would be the ones most in need of new stuff.  Just a suggestion. If at least a few folks looked around and donated stuff we could have some prizes.

Alternately, we could do a gift swap or something and swap our crap for someone else's crap. Again, just a suggestion for having some fun.

Anyway, I offer to donate 2 pairs of Vifa D26NC-15-06 tweeters for some activity. Just LMK if you decide to take me up on the offer so that I remember to bring them.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Good idea, I'm sure I have either a 2 channel Eclipse amp, or a pair of 8" Subs laying around.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a RF P200-2 I could bring to swap.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have an Eclipse 21010 indash eq minus the wiring plug. I'm sure it would be easy enough to solder some wires in to have it working again. I know the plug is around here somewhere but WHERE is the question. Found the eq and mounting brackets while cleaning out the shop. Have an alpine t220 amp in the storage building that's going to be cleared out after Easter. It's 50x2 but DOES NOT sound good on tweeters. Only thing it's good for imo is a low powered sub.

One suggestion...if your name gets drawn for something you can't use it would be nice to find someone that can use it and give it to them. Just a suggestion from the Hillbilly "do unto others" blog


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If you're REALLY good with a router and want to make $20 plus mdf I need a couple baffles made for my home speakers. For the sake of looks I'm wanting to countersink my drivers and have the vertical edges rounded off. If you're up to the task shoot me a pm and I'll give you the details. These MUST be perfectly square so they'll fit perfectly on my enclosures.

Thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Foosman got me covered on the baffles Will drop by early before the meet starts hoppin' to get the stuff done.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, I finally installed my DD component set in the doors (no damping material yet) saturday and it doesn't look like I'm going to get much of anything else put in before the meet. I'm going to at least hook up an amp just for the meet, the systems gonna be real basic but at least I'll have something for you all to listen to this time.

I will have everything in by the time we have our next meet though.....hopefully!


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - BlackSapphire
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17
26. Paul - Paul1217
27. Mike - mcsoul


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - BlackSapphire
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17
26. Paul - Paul1217
27. Mike - mcsoul
28. Rob - TXwrxWagon (rocking the old school mazda 323GT)

:laugh: thanks to Genxx for the call... I have been MIA for awhile...

Rob


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Wish I could be there guys. David, really wanted to hear the new Stang, but at this point, who knows when I might make it up there. Got some family in hospital issues to deal with now.

Bump it up to make it bigger!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> Wish I could be there guys. David, really wanted to hear the new Stang, but at this point, who knows when I might make it up there. Got some family in hospital issues to deal with now.
> 
> Bump it up to make it bigger!


Sorry to hear that man, I hope they feel better.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> Wish I could be there guys. David, really wanted to hear the new Stang, but at this point, who knows when I might make it up there. Got some family in hospital issues to deal with now.
> 
> Bump it up to make it bigger!


Hope you can still make it, but if not you know where I am. Hope the family is doing better.


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

You can add me to the list


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - BlackSapphire
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17
26. Paul - Paul1217
27. Mike - mcsoul
28. Rob - TXwrxWagon (rocking the old school mazda 323GT)
29. Kevin - frkkevin


I might be bringing something interesting for us to listen to. If I get it done between now and then I'll hold off on painting it so I can bring them and not worry about scratching the finish.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey steven if you think it will be a good reference setup can you bring a sub too to fill in the bottom?I considered bringing my ushers and still might if you don't get your setup rolling in time. They're also the color of mdf and will be making a nice baffle for the drivers with foos's router.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hey steven if you think it will be a good reference setup can you bring a sub too to fill in the bottom?I considered bringing my ushers and still might if you don't get your setup rolling in time. They're also the color of mdf and will be making a nice baffle for the drivers with foos's router.


I won't be bringing the DIYMA sub because I don't want to get it scuffed up. Besides, these may not need a sub


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

frkkevin said:


> You can add me to the list


good to see you here kevin...can't wait to hear your ride!!!!!


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> good to see you here kevin...can't wait to hear your ride!!!!!


hopefully the h701 don't act up


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I won't be bringing the DIYMA sub because I don't want to get it scuffed up. Besides, these may not need a sub


If mine comes in in time and I get the box built in time I'll be glad to bring it to compliment your creationSomeone would have to supply the amp though.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If mine comes in in time and I get the box built in time I'll be glad to bring it to compliment your creationSomeone would have to supply the amp though.


I do have a portable plate amp actually. It's that O-Audio plate amp I bought to run the Peerless subs I have. I built it into a small box so it doesn't need to be in a sub. It's great, I can test all kinds of **** on there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I do have a portable plate amp actually. It's that O-Audio plate amp I bought to run the Peerless subs I have. I built it into a small box so it doesn't need to be in a sub. It's great, I can test all kinds of **** on there.


I'm fixing to order the dayton hpsa500. My checking account looks better than I thought it did this week so may as well go for itLet me know how low that setup you're considering bringing will go so we can decide whether or not a sub is even needed. Down to 35hz or so should be plenty low for most of what we listen to.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm fixing to order the dayton hpsa500. My checking account looks better than I thought it did this week so may as well go for itLet me know how low that setup you're considering bringing will go so we can decide whether or not a sub is even needed. Down to 35hz or so should be plenty low for most of what we listen to.


Right now it's a pile of freshly cut wood (new table saw was a happy birthday to me) but I might have something nearly functional by the end of the day tomorrow. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

chi...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Kevin, what do you do when you're driving and you need to find a song or something? Do you use the remote all the time?


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

looks nice kevin!!!!, mine is coming along as well !!!!!
sneak peak 








but won't have time to get car painted before meet  clear coat is flaking off big time


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

With all the people offering to bring something I am going to start another thread with things needed to help offset the cost if people care to.


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Kevin, what do you do when you're driving and you need to find a song or something? Do you use the remote all the time?


yea, or have the wife do it lol. the only other option in my car would have been to put the h/u in the din between my air vents.. and well that is where i installed two gauges. just not many options with my car


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> looks nice kevin!!!!, mine is coming along as well !!!!!
> sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Chi I'm bringing Bob Marley just for your car to have a little fun if you don't mind

Foos a thread on who's bringing what to keep track is a great idea. I'll help out as much as I can.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> looks nice kevin!!!!, mine is coming along as well !!!!!
> sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


My, things have changed since the last meet Chi!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you guys again! Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys again! Who's bringing the beer?


I think you just volunteered yourself:surprised:I don't drink so...


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys again! Who's bringing the beer?


YOU.


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

i foresee natural light or keystone :laugh:


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Arlington is wet so no problem getting anything you want.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just sent a pm with Daves adress. If you didn't get a pm let me know and I'll send you another. I sent pm's 5 at a time so no telling if it glitched or not.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I may not be making it. The comp. truck I have been working on that was supposse to be at 2 shows this last weekend did not make it.

Now it is done and I have 2 issues. Amp problem and couple blown subs so I may have to work on the truck Sat. to get it completed to not miss anymore planned shows.

So right now I am at the 50% going. I want to go but this truck is killing me.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys again! Who's bringing the beer?


DOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> DOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIT!


Dat's sum goooood beer righ thur


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Genxx said:


> I may not be making it. The comp. truck I have been working on that was supposse to be at 2 shows this last weekend did not make it.
> 
> Now it is done and I have 2 issues. Amp problem and couple blown subs so I may have to work on the truck Sat. to get it completed to not miss anymore planned shows.
> 
> So right now I am at the 50% going. I want to go but this truck is killing me.


Damn, I was looking forward to seeing another 5th Gen!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Dat's sum goooood beer righ thur



drink dos and yer head achyz!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> drink dos and yer head achyz!!!


Just had one on a cruise one time and it was great. Red Stripe seems to have the hangover brewed right out of it. Fat tire knocked me on my ass one night and ended up pissing on the carpet in a friends house. That was also the night I woke up laying on glass from a light fixture because he opened a window and shot at one of his beagles with the pellet gun to shut it up. 

It's stuff like the above that made me go sober. The stories are funny but it's not worth the hassle anymore:blush:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Last time I drank too much dos I ate an entire bag of Ruffles chips, half a bag of pistachios, two bowls of oatmeal, and three waffles.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Last time I drank too much dos I ate an entire bag of Ruffles chips, half a bag of pistachios, two bowls of oatmeal, and three waffles.


sounds like you were to drunk to remember you probably had the munchies :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> sounds like you were to drunk to remember you probably had the munchies :laugh:


You should see me with ribs and steak. My dad recently handed his crown over to me for who could eat the most:laugh:


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

i may throw a 15 pound brisket on the smoker to bring on Saturday


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

1970Cutlass said:


> i may throw a 15 pound brisket on the smoker to bring on Saturday


That's more than ok with me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1970Cutlass said:


> i may throw a 15 pound brisket on the smoker to bring on Saturday


drools


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

1970Cutlass said:


> i may throw a 15 pound brisket on the smoker to bring on Saturday



Come on with it, I'm to poor to do that for this many people


----------



## BARTMAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Would like to come and bring my Daughters truck. Got this link off the USACI forums.

Thanks
Bart


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - BlackSapphire
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17
26. Paul - Paul1217
27. Mike - mcsoul
28. Rob - TXwrxWagon (rocking the old school mazda 323GT)
29. Kevin - frkkevin
30. Martin - bmwtubed


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Are there any Okie boys and girls meeting up Saturday to caravan down?
If so, I might want in.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I brought some beer to the first meet and I DRANK ALONE! That's always nice and sad.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> I brought some beer to the first meet and I DRANK ALONE! That's always nice and sad.


I can personally guarantee that won't happen at this one!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> I can personally guarantee that won't happen at this one!


Awesome!!!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> Are there any Okie boys and girls meeting up Saturday to caravan down?
> If so, I might want in.


I'm willing to meet up, would like to roll out at 6:30ish if possible.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Awesome!!!


as long as no one makes fun of me and my margaritas I have one last bucket to drink till I'm on the wagon, so I will join you too.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> I brought some beer to the first meet and I DRANK ALONE! That's always nice and sad.


when you drink crap like that what do you expect?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> when you drink crap like that what do you expect?


What did he bring last time? Was it that bad?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> as long as no one makes fun of me and my margaritas I have one last bucket to drink till I'm on the wagon, so I will join you too.


You quitting alky entirely Dave? 

The siren of the margarita is almost too much to resist. Might have to have one with ya


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You quitting alky entirely Dave?
> 
> The siren of the margarita is almost too much to resist. Might have to have one with ya


Putting on too much weight, and those marg's are loaded, especially for a diabetic.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

trebor said:


> I'm willing to meet up, would like to roll out at 6:30ish if possible.


What time does this start? Can someone please pm me the address? 
Thanks


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> What time does this start? Can someone please pm me the address?
> Thanks


You can be there as early as 9am, but I am a lazy ass and wont get there until much later. YGPM for the address.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> What did he bring last time? Was it that bad?


I think it was Bass light or something..... I like Bass alot (not light); I was just giving Roman a hard time. :laugh:


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

BMWTUBED said:


> Are there any Okie boys and girls meeting up Saturday to caravan down?
> If so, I might want in.


Me and Jason were going down from OK and you could have jumped in with us but we are not going now due to my damn truck.

Just make sure you go. It is one of the best G2G you will find anywhere. 

Sorry to say guys but I will no be making it. It really sucks, you guys have a great time and I will see you guys at the next one.

Someone better post pics so I can see all the great stuff I missed out on and be even more pissed I did not get to go.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sure Mir will have us all covered on the pics


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

ill be there but guy dont laugh at my ghetto wiring lol. Next week iam trading in my amps for new sundown amps so all my wiring isnt cut to length yet FTL, but I have my system dialed in as much at i could i need help in trying to raise my stage height.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> ill be there but guy dont laugh at my ghetto wiring lol. Next week iam trading in my amps for new sundown amps so all my wiring isnt cut to length yet FTL, but I have my system dialed in as much at i could i need help in trying to raise my stage height.


i laugh at ghetto wiring  I take pics too and bash about it later on the internet


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> i laugh at ghetto wiring  I take pics too and bash about it later on the internet


saahhhhweeet lol post it on ca.com then i can really get flamed!


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Me and Jason were going down from OK and you could have jumped in with us but we are not going now due to my damn truck.
> 
> Just make sure you go. It is one of the best G2G you will find anywhere.
> 
> ...


Anyone from OK wanting to jump in with me, just let me know.
I'll prob leave around 8:30 - 9:00.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> Anyone from OK wanting to jump in with me, just let me know.
> I'll prob leave around 8:30 - 9:00.


I would convoy down with yea but it's faster for you to just shoot down I35 instead of going down 44 which is the way I have to go


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I would think going down I35 and then east on I20 would be best.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> I would think going down I35 and then east on I20 would be best.


it is but lawton is off the 44 so i have to take 44 to 281 then to 20


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got the final ok from my wife.
I should be there pretty late Friday night.
It looks like it's going to be a big one.
See you guys there.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to having you all here for this one.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

foosman said:


> I'm really looking forward to having you all here for this one.


Well, as Brian(genxx) said, I really hate having to miss this one too. Just got way too much stuff to do on Sarurday. I'm beginning to think karma doesn't want me to come to Texas and get to meet you guys.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> I'm really looking forward to having you all here for this one.


You're gonna like what you hear in my truck this time around. Impulse delay is a helluva drug when it comes to raising the stage and adding focusI also backed the tweets down a little more from when you heard it last but will still have napkins in the glovebox if your ears start to bleed


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Actual Jason I screwed you and then you decided to start working on your car also.

Its all good next time we will be able to take the two new installs down.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry you can't make it, maybe next time.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

foosman said:


> Sorry you can't make it, maybe next time.


Or maybe next time some of you guys could drive up here for a G2G? I have the perfect spot for one.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Chris, I'm excited to hear your truck with my Focal's in it. I miss them terribly  I can't seem to get my car to sound right no matter what i do.

Are you still bringing that sub you needed me to bring that portable amp for? I unhooked it and it's good to go if we need it. 

PS: Here is what I'll be bringing for you guys to have fun with....the bare MDF ones not the painted ones


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Steven I still need to throw a box together. Will pick up the mdf in the morning and at least rip the cuts. It will match those tall horns you have as well lol. Are those the tang titanium mids? There's a project on the pe website with the 4" titanium tangs I'm wanting to do that involves a triple chamber ported box for each mid that I'm wanting to try.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

01. Chris - Hillbilly SQ
02. Robert - trebor
03. Ross - Metanium
04. Jorge - doitor
05. Jon - Jonnyanalog
06. Jason - papacueball
07. chi-chi - chijioke penny
08. James - SublimeZ
09. Jason - jowens500
10. Brian - Genxx
11. Jose - Stuckinok
12. Steven - ItalynStylion
13. Andy - Ozziefudd
14. 1970Cutlass - Eric, Big dude in Grand Prix
15. Danny - dmazyn
16. Shiv - snaimpally
17. Glenn - GLN305
18. Andrew - Mooble
19. Joseph - Magick_Man
20. Mir - Megalomaniac
21. Lake - Ziggy (tentative)
22. Roman - BlackSapphire
23. Mark - azngotskills
24. Kyle - KMelt
25. Tim- Fiercetimbo17
26. Paul - Paul1217
27. Mike - mcsoul
28. Rob - TXwrxWagon (rocking the old school mazda 323GT)
29. Kevin - frkkevin
30. Martin - bmwtubed
31. Dejo-Jon (he's almost positive he'll be able to get off work but his schedule changes by the minute)
32. Dejo's friend (tentative)


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

All the Oklahoma Boys are falling out  I will be there ghetto install and all!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

stuckinok said:


> All the Oklahoma Boys are falling out  I will be there ghetto install and all!


I think besides you, there are still 3 or 4 people from OK coming.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I think besides you, there are still 3 or 4 people from OK coming.


Coolness.... I am still looking forward to a OK meet!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

stuckinok said:


> Coolness.... I am still looking forward to a OK meet!


It's coming SOON.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I think besides you, there are still 3 or 4 people from OK coming.


I'll be there, I'm the one driving a bluish/silver Scion xB, be sure and say hey!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Guess I'll go ahead and bring my receiver and cd player as well.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Guess I'll go ahead and bring my receiver and cd player as well.


Cool if I bring my Troels Gravesen mini monitors (seas excel / Hiquphone)
as well? 
Super mini-


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BMWTUBED said:


> Cool if I bring my Troels Gravesen mini monitors (seas excel / Hiquphone)
> as well?
> Super mini-


That would be fun to a/b with the fullrange horns. I even have a pair of stands they can sit on. The bed of my truck is gonna have quite the 'lectronic load it seems.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

There really isn't a proper place to set all this up, have to be in the garage, but if you want to do it come on with it. I'll just back the car out.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

If anyone has some left over sheets of damplifier pro, vmax or extreme they want to sell at the BROWNIEQUE, pm me so we can discuss price. My trunk lid needs help.

I'm going to bring a 55a power supply, some wire and a few distros, pre-amp/eq and mp3 player if anyone has amps they need to test, if foos or someone already has this type of stuff there or is briging it, let me know and I'll leave mine at home.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Guess I'll go ahead and bring my receiver and cd player as well.


They are Mark Audio CHR-70's. There is a pair of them in each cabinet. I'm bringing that little T-amp in the picture to power the speakers. It had the most beastly 10watts you've ever heard. If you still want to bring the receiver go for it but I'm just letting you know that we will have power there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> They are Mark Audio CHR-70's. There is a pair of them in each cabinet. I'm bringing that little T-amp in the picture to power the speakers. It had the most beastly 10watts you've ever heard. If you still want to bring the receiver go for it but I'm just letting you know that we will have power there.


You better bring yours since it has preamp outs. You have a cd player to bring as well?

These antibiotics have my brain so out of whack I coudn't make enough accurate cuts to make the box so one wasted sheet of mdf later I'll try again in a few weeks. Luckally I'm on my last day. Few months ago I was on something for a skin condition that seems to hit me every year and was a bumbling idiot for 3 weeks. What's going on with me right now is similar to how my uncle is after nearly dieing from tick fever. He's a painter and cabinet maker but has pretty much quit making cabinets unless it's winter and he's hurting for work.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a sick lil one... we shall see how the next 48 hours pans out..

Dave... if I don't make it Sat I will try & be out that way next sat to pick up that stuff...

Rob


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I will bring my unfinished ****ty, ghetto Egos (Focal Utopia and Hiquphons)


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

as it stands it looks like I will make it. not positive, but have plans, my car is still at work so will be in the work truck with the facotry am/fm radio so no joy with my car.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Can someone PM me the address information in case my wife lets me come?

Thanks


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just arrived at Foosmans house.
See you guys tomorow, well actually today.
Lol

JOrge


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to hear you made it Jorge....looking forward to seeing you guys again and hearing some new setups


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

mcsoul said:


> If anyone has some left over sheets of damplifier pro, vmax or extreme they want to sell at the BROWNIEQUE, pm me so we can discuss price. My trunk lid needs help.
> 
> I'm going to bring a 55a power supply, some wire and a few distros, pre-amp/eq and mp3 player if anyone has amps they need to test, if foos or someone already has this type of stuff there or is briging it, let me know and I'll leave mine at home.


I have quite a bit of Raamat, at least 10-15 sq feet, if that will work for you

I will be there later in the afternoon, got to take the old man to the airport


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Will someone send me the address?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

We're leaving here in a few minutes. See you guys about 10:00 or so.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> Will someone send me the address?


PM sent


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Leaving in about 20 min see you guys around 10-10:30.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

guys, Its real cloudy today, I looked at weather, there will not be rain today, small precipitation, but nothing to get rained out about. but it will be HELLA WINDY! 20-30mph winds.

http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/USTX0045?from=36hr_fcstHourLink_undeclared


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I will not be coming... I'm the only one covering my work this week end... (kinda on call)


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll be leaving at 9am and should be there around noon. See you guys then!!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be there about 10:30. Are we meeting at Foosman's house or the park?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> I'll be there about 10:30. Are we meeting at Foosman's house or the park?


house then park, check the house first.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Leaving the house in Rowlett right now, should be there in 1hr 15m or so.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Epic picture thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...osmans-brownieque-4-25-09-picture-thread.html


----------

